# lookin' good for the weekend



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

1' seas hopefully


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes sir it does. Hopefully there are some bigger fish hanging around this weekend.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Uh Oh.....wife has plans, kids has plans....... "Be still my beating heart"...do I see a chance to go fishing alone? WOW....count me in!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

i will be at sargent this weekend... taking the family but i will get some time for fishing


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

I will be there Sunday morning!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saturday Morning High Island for me.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

ill be kingfishing out of freeport saturday , hope it stays calm


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

mccain said:


> 1' seas hopefully


Sweet! I'm ready to go now.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Sunday looks like the best day of the weekend. Will be there as well bright and early.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not to be buzz kill but I just watched the weather and they are saying a tropic wave is in the eastern gulf and will be here Saturday creating a 60% chance of rain for the weekend. I am guessing that a tropical wave will make the surf a bit rough. Maybe not, but me thinks yes.


----------



## SCREAMINREELS (Jul 11, 2017)

Where are y'all going to be surf, creek etc?
I plan on going down tomorrow after work. Goal was to fish Matty but saw there's a tournament going on and don't plan on fighting the traffic. If surfs flat I'll be wading it early and just fish Creek at night. Prob just leave boat on the trailer.



buton said:


> i will be at sargent this weekend... taking the family but i will get some time for fishing


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> Not to be buzz kill but I just watched the weather and they are saying a tropic wave is in the eastern gulf and will be here Saturday creating a 60% chance of rain for the weekend. I am guessing that a tropical wave will make the surf a bit rough. Maybe not, but me thinks yes.


But then again, may be that's why we will have a N/NE wind which would be good for the surf.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Cams look really bad now, chocolate milk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

We're planning on hitting Sargent surf Saturday morning.


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

rynochop2.0 said:


> Cams look really bad now, chocolate milk


Not sure what you are looking at. I see sandy green water and all signs are leading to a flat surf.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Be out at SS tonight on the sand and hang up on some reefs in bastrop/xmas sat afternoon out of bastrop marina! Don't forget yah bugspray!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

skunked for sharks last two times out at my spot so ima head down to Sargent this weekend. Hope to be on the beach by 4. Will be there through tomorrow and maybe sunday if it goes well.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

rynochop2.0 said:


> Cams look really bad now, chocolate milk


Dont know what you are looking at...


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

just perfect... it sucks being at work


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

big john o said:


> Dont know what you are looking at...


**** nice!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing. I guess it would be ok for trout fishing, but why waste time fishing for something the size of bait.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing. I guess it would be ok for trout fishing, but why waste time fishing for something the size of bait.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2326106

hmmm



Look like you got plenty of bait for the fall!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing. I guess it would be ok for trout fishing, but why waste time fishing for something the size of bait.


Shushhh it, don't jinx us bra!!!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

rynochop2.0 said:


> Cams look really bad now, chocolate milk


That must be a CNN surf report.:biggrin:


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

The rain looks like it will hold off till the afternoon and the surf is supposed to be flat. Is anybody going? Is the wind direction going to be a issue?


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing.


I'm a rookie to surf fishing, but just wondering if you could explain to me the concept you are talking about so I understand why this calm water might not be the best for sharks in the surf. thanks!


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

230Ag said:


> sharkchum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing.
> ...


He's shared a lot of great tips/info but this "levels out the bars", idk...sounds like a stretch to me. I know one thing, those bars and guts are still out there. There's been many a calm day where I couldn't touch bottom between sand bars


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

230Ag said:


> I'm a rookie to surf fishing, but just wondering if you could explain to me the concept you are talking about so I understand why this calm water might not be the best for sharks in the surf. thanks!


The bars and guts are built by wave action. The bigger the waves, the higher the bars and deeper the guts. Calm water and small waves will cause the bars to flatten out and fill in the guts. The food chain in the surf is dependent on wave action, the breaking waves uncover most of the food the fish feed on. When the surf is calm, the food chain stops. Yes, it's great for trout, but sucks for every thing else. But don't listen to me, I don't know anything about fishing in the surf.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I'm glad I'm not going this weekend. All this calm water levels out the bars and guts and kills the surf fishing. I guess it would be ok for trout fishing, but why waste time fishing for something the size of bait.


Didn't I see you fishing the swing bridge Sunday afternoon?
I hope you were able to pull something in.

We fished Saturday night in the ICW, our underwater light had a ton of fish. They wouldn't hit any artificial we threw at them, but they were feeding heavily the live bait attracted to the light, which we didn't have.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Didn't I see you fishing the swing bridge Sunday afternoon?


hahahah! I was leaving about 2pm saturday and there was a lady and some kids fishing the swing bridge. It was a long wait...I kept seeing that lady jerk on that rod with everthing she had, it would probably have ripped a smaller fishs head off  finally she hooked into something and jump up and started fight it after a couple of seconds it gets off. She threw that rod down, kicked it and started pointing at the kids and what not. It was crazy. After a ccouple of minutes she sits back down and the process started all over again.
Good times with the fam


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Didn't I see you fishing the swing bridge Sunday afternoon?
> I hope you were able to pull something in.
> 
> We fished Saturday night in the ICW, our underwater light had a ton of fish. They wouldn't hit any artificial we threw at them, but they were feeding heavily the live bait attracted to the light, which we didn't have.


Yea, I didn't get back from New Braunfels until late so I stopped to get something for dinner.

When you see the fish feeding in the ICW, but they won't hit anything, throw the cast net and freeline whatever you catch. It don't matter if its shrimp, mullet, shad, glass minnows, or even squid. Sometimes those fish have a one track mind and will only hit what they are actively feeding on at the moment.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Lots of shrimps we're in the water this weekend, catching them in my cast net. I was just down from the pier and couldnt catch any mullet friday. Saturday about 10am they moved into my spot though and was able get enough to keep a rod in the water.


----------

